# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Everfit Tfk -250 Όταν ανεβάζω ταχύτητα σταματάει

## Petrakis 796

Γεια σε όλους 
Σε αυτο τον διάδρομο στην χαμηλή ταχύτητα δουλύει κανονικά όταν ανεβάζω ταχύτητα κόβει χωρίς σφάλμα και ξαναξεκινάει 
Καμια ιδέα ?

----------

